# More Photography Issues



## GG-1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Aloha

Thanks to Kevin and tho OTOL site I saw this Article.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 31, 2010)

This will probably continue until someone finds the need to sue the crap out of the CTA.

What else would change their attitude?


----------



## DET63 (Jan 31, 2010)

What needs to happen is for a bunch of people to go on the trains and take pictures, as well as at stations and on platforms, and dare the transit police or whoever the law-enforcement powers are to arrest them.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, that's sad.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 31, 2010)

I will never forget what one of the staff at the Sears Tower said to me when I said I was going joying riding on CTA.

Him, "You know what CTA stand for right?

Me: "Yeah Chicago Transit Authority"

Him: "Try Crushed, Trampled, and Abused"

I still haven't been on the "El"


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 31, 2010)

So you can take a photograph of Union Station or from the Willis (Sears) Tower or from the street, but if there's a train in the picture - delete it!


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 31, 2010)

I read the linked article several times. CTA isn't saying you can't take pictures of CTA trains. Only excessive amounts of pictures (I know, they don't define excessive).

If you take a few pictures, are not making a big deal about it, aren't toting a lot of equipment with you, I don't think anyone will say anything about it to you.

One person makes a big deal about the policy and everyone comes unglued. Moderation is the answer.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 31, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> I don't think anyone will say anything about it to you.


While it's nice to hope that, my experience with WMATA leaves me jaded. An undefined "excessive" just allows employees the latitude to make up whatever definition they want to legally harass you.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 31, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I still haven't been on the "El"


That's a shame. 

It's not the best system in the world, but it's certainly not the worst. And there is definately some neat riding available on the EL.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 31, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> I read the linked article several times. CTA isn't saying you can't take pictures of CTA trains. Only excessive amounts of pictures (I know, they don't define excessive).
> If you take a few pictures, are not making a big deal about it, aren't toting a lot of equipment with you, I don't think anyone will say anything about it to you.
> 
> One person makes a big deal about the policy and everyone comes unglued. Moderation is the answer.


well gee everytime you turn around some rail fan is getting harassed including some of our own members here have had the luxury of being harassed for taking photos. does that mean there a liar.


----------



## MattW (Jan 31, 2010)

And I'm sure they'll target the the ones with "big" cameras like my Nikon D80. It's not huge, but it's not a $15 target point and shoot either.

Until they start feeling around inside everyone's pants for 1/4" PCB cameras hidden behind belt-buckles, they're never going to be able to stop a "tewowist" from taking pics.

BTW-anyone else like how the last paragraph says "Photography is Not a Crime" the text of which links to Mr. Miller's site?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 1, 2010)

I wonder if folks will get hassled for taking pictures of this (because it's going to garner a lot of attention!):

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/02/mo...nsit-system.php


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ryan said:


> I wonder if folks will get hassled for taking pictures of this (because it's going to garner a lot of attention!):http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/02/mo...nsit-system.php


Aloha

That is excessive, some guard will freak. What has happened to American ingenuity and intelligence.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 1, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't been on the "El"
> ...


I will most likely remedy that over the summer since I have 2 long layovers to kill in Chicago.

If not the "El" then some METRA riding


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 1, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if folks will get hassled for taking pictures of this (because it's going to garner a lot of attention!):http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/02/mo...nsit-system.php
> ...


that went down the crapper with 9/11 cause sense then its illegal to take pictures of trains.


----------



## George Harris (Feb 2, 2010)

Ryan said:


> I wonder if folks will get hassled for taking pictures of this (because it's going to garner a lot of attention!):
> http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/02/mo...nsit-system.php


Read the comments. You gotta love them.

As to the "excessive:" Vagueness is the joy of the power trippers. Who decides? Is excessive 2 pictures, or 20 pictures or 200 pictures. Is it a cell phone camera, a point and shoot, or having two camera or four cameras, carrying a tripod. This is way too vague.

If it si the terorist nonsense, and most of what is done under that guise is nonsense, then the smaller the camera, the more likely it is being worked by a true terrorist.

Then again, why go after CTA? Removal and repalcement of a lot of their facilities is exactly what they need. It is something like the very old joke from the Cold War days: The Soviets would never bomb Washington DC if they wanted to take over the US as that would remove much of the confusion and incompettence from the country.


----------

